

Using Redis with Ruby on Rails - Jim_Neath
http://jimneath.org/2011/03/24/using-redis-with-ruby-on-rails.html

======
andrewvc
I actually like the redis-objects gem, which maps redis structures to ruby
objects.

<https://github.com/nateware/redis-objects>

~~~
michaeldhopkins
Would you please explain why you prefer it to rb-redis?

~~~
andrewvc
redis-rb maps redis commands into the ruby namespace.

redis-objects is built on top of redis-rb and creates objects that are backed
by redis, with operations like push, pop, etc. cleanly mapped.

In other words, it's a more ruby-like API.

I recommend reading the github README for redis-objects, it goes into a lot of
depth.

~~~
dasil003
The critical distinction of redis-objects is that it does not abstract away
the atomic redis commands, which are the source of redis' power. It contrasts
with ORMs where the goal is primarily convenience; with redis-objects the goal
is power.

------
caiusdurling
Nice intro piece. Especially liked the breakdown of data structures in redis,
comparing them to Ruby.

------
igorgue
I really loved the "TL;DR: Redis is fucking awesome."

I started using Redis for a project with Node, and I loved the node_redis
library because it's non-blocking :-)

~~~
koudelka
I'm working on bringing em-hiredis up to spec. If you want a similarly non-
blocking ruby alternative. <https://github.com/koudelka/em-hiredis>

------
phlux
I would love to see performance info for a site running redis on top of
FusionIO hardware.

~~~
pjscott
Redis' usual mode of operation is to keep the dataset in memory, making the
FusionIO SSD hardware kind of redundant. With the new diskstore back-end,
though, and really fast solid state drives, I bet that Redis could be really
fast with a data set much bigger than memory.

